
The US Ban on Huawei Is Creating a Multipolar World - peterwei87
https://palladiummag.com/2019/06/21/the-us-ban-on-huawei-is-creating-a-multipolar-world/
======
tomohawk
The US Ban is just revealing what is there. The CCP uses all levers at its
disposal, including Huawei, to get what it wants. And from past and present
experience, that does not include basic human rights.

